# Deployant clasps are really annoying, discuss.



## Jet Jetski (Feb 10, 2019)

To be fair, my Tag 6000 came on a leather bracelet with deployant clasp, which I found OK, but which appeared to be detrimental to the longevity of the strap. That was a year or thirty ago now. Since then, however, I have not liked any of my watches with straps so fitted.

Do you need a special shaped wrist to wear them successfully?

JJ


----------



## Roxyben (May 19, 2020)

Yeah not sure I'm a fan yet. I only have the one which came with my panerai. It's ok but I do prefer the much simpler tang buckle clasp. It always seems to be marketed as a more premium kind of buckle also. They do look good though, makes a strap very tidy and I think they are meant to make a strap last longer. But fit wise it can be a little hit and miss.


----------



## Perlative Cernometer (Jan 1, 2018)

Fine on a bracelet where they belong but I've had a few on leather straps and not one has stayed on past the first wear. Don't know what it is but it just feels wrong on a leather strap, always seems to add unnecessary bulk and complication.


----------



## yokel (Jul 30, 2017)

Interestingly, I find the single deployant clasp an acquired taste -- some are OK, some less comfortable.










A double deployant (aka butterfly), if well designed, is (for me) extremely comfortable.










.


----------



## Jet Jetski (Feb 10, 2019)

yokel said:


> Interestingly, I find the single deployant clasp an acquired taste -- some are OK, some less comfortable.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I think I had a Citizen on a butterfly that was OK, but yes, I was really referring to the single type, with the curved bit of metal that digs in to the side of your wrist ...

I am thinking if I persevere with it past first wear, the leather may learn to 'give' a bit at the appropriate places.

Not sure I can be bothered though, although if I fit a buckle to it, I will need to nick the strap at the welt in order to push the pin through. FYI, I would stabilise the nick with the faintest smidge of UV curing adhesive

I am thinking if I persevere with it past first wear, the leather may learn to 'give' a bit at the appropriate places.

Not sure I can be bothered though, although if I fit a buckle to it, I will need to nick the strap at the welt in order to push the pin through. FYI, I would stabilise the nick with the faintest smidge of UV curing adhesive.


----------



## chas g (Nov 20, 2016)

My Cartier and Jaeger Lecoultre both had the double deployment clasp and were very comfortable indeed.


----------



## Jet Jetski (Feb 10, 2019)

chas g said:


> double deployment


 agreed, different animal, I should have made it clear I am talking single deployant clasps - TBH I call the double type a butterfly clasp.


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

I've got several on different watches. I'm pretty ambivalent when it comes to a clasp or buckle. Not having one or the other would never be a deal breaker, because you can always change the strap.


----------



## Jet Jetski (Feb 10, 2019)

AVO said:


> I've got several on different watches. I'm pretty ambivalent when it comes to a clasp or buckle. Not having one or the other would never be a deal breaker, because you can always change the strap.


 I know, and I seldom keep watches on the OEM strap or bracelet, but I would like to like the one just arrived.


----------



## WickerBill (Apr 14, 2020)

Very much depends on the deployant!

i personally prefer the butterfly type because of my wrist size, but basically shorter deployants are great on me.

my Grand Seiko on strap with deployant is great, however my 2 omegas took some faffing about moving links from one side of the clasp to the other to get it to sit right on my wrist. Once I'd done that though, it was great


----------



## Jet Jetski (Feb 10, 2019)

WickerBill said:


> Very much depends on the deployant!
> 
> i personally prefer the butterfly type because of my wrist size, but basically shorter deployants are great on me.
> 
> my Grand Seiko on strap with deployant is great, however my 2 omegas took some faffing about moving links from one side of the clasp to the other to get it to sit right on my wrist. Once I'd done that though, it was great


 Yes, the problem is really with a single deployant on a leather strap - it sits where it sits.


----------



## WickerBill (Apr 14, 2020)

Jet Jetski said:


> Yes, the problem is really with a single deployant on a leather strap - it sits where it sits.


 This very much depends on the deployand, I've had some great ones with my grand seiko and some poor ones with y Monaco.

I think it's very much luck of the draw with your wrist shape/ size in harmony with the deployant type


----------



## Bricey (Apr 7, 2021)

Perlative Cernometer said:


> Fine on a bracelet where they belong but I've had a few on leather straps and not one has stayed on past the first wear. Don't know what it is but it just feels wrong on a leather strap, always seems to add unnecessary bulk and complication.


 Agree with this, I don't like them on leather, can live with some of them (dependant on design and not having uncomfortable side buttons that dig in) on a bracelet.

I will say I might have an unusual wrist to fist ratio because I've had a number over the years than when set to my wrist size are difficult for me to get over my hand when open (small wrist / broad fist?)

I prefer a single to a butterfly, even on a bracelet, not least for its allowance for micro adjustments that is lost on a two sided affair.


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

I've only got one deployant clasp in my collection, it's this one that I got from @Roy a few years ago, and fitted to the mighty TW Steel Goliath:



It works really well on the thick leather strap, replacing the original branded buckle with a tidy and secure solution. The brushed finish is a good match for the Goliath's case. The leather only just squeezes into the buckle, but when fastened it looks like this:



It's got a double locking clasp, so you have to release the safety clip before squeezing the 2 sides to undo the strap. It's very secure, and feels a lot more comfortable than it looks :laugh:


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I find deployants uncomfortable, much rather use a simple buckle when wearing a strap


----------



## SolaVeritate (Mar 21, 2021)

I find leather annoying.. add a folding buckle on them and.. :thumbdown:


----------



## Thrudge (Nov 30, 2017)

It's very variable for me. I've got a good quality milled clasp on my Seiko SDGM bracelet, which I find uncomfortable. A cheapo pressed steel clasp on my Mondaine rubber strap, which is fine. An aftermarket deployant on leather, not very comfortable, and I once tried a butterfly clasp, which was unbearable.

When they're good, they're really good, and I absolutely love the convenience. When they're bad, they're awful. And it seems to be down to how the particular clasp conforms to my wrist, rather then the quality of construction.


----------



## Houtman Watches Australia (Sep 13, 2021)

I like the idea, don't mind the look - in practice haven't had one that worked well (yet). Seems to take longer to squeeze my hand through than it would to do the strap up the normal way :crazy5vh:


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

I had a new Tissot that in theory should have had the perfect leather/deployant combo. The strap tail tucked in on the inside and looked very neat and comfortable on the wrist. Only problem was within one minute of wearing from new, it spontaneously opened. After bitterly complaining and not accepting "the strap isn't covered by warranty bit" I had a further two replacements, each of which were progressively worse. Big disappointment, as I did like it. The best, and most secure deployant clasp I have came as standard on my Russian military issue Ratnik watch.


----------



## neil wickham (Oct 16, 2021)

Think my first epirience of the single side on leather was a Monaco, it was uncomfortable so much that i seldom wore it until i converted it to a steel bracelet, and as been alreadey, i find a large number of single sides difficult to get over my hand, but ive had a few butterfly type and like the ease of getting on and off but some dig into the wrist quite badly, and of course no adjustment! mostly why i done use leather, switched to rubber for for comfort.


----------



## Bonzodog (Aug 29, 2018)

I've yet to find one that doesn't dig in my wrist.


----------



## Jet Jetski (Feb 10, 2019)

Bonzodog said:


> I've yet to find one that doesn't dig in my wrist.


 I have turned the clasp / bracelet round on this, and it actually feels little more intuitive to fasten it this way, especially when taking it off and pulling the clasp open away from you, as per most bracelet clasps

[IMG alt="edited_edited_IMG_20220103_120238614.thumb.jpg.ecee5aa5106b62415a1d927f1afe3e29.jpg" data-fileid="39024" data-ratio="125.00"]<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2022_01/edited_edited_IMG_20220103_120238614.thumb.jpg.ecee5aa5106b62415a1d927f1afe3e29.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG alt="edited_IMG_20220103_120247217.thumb.jpg.45335c52ac1e71fc7b6573550b47cbb1.jpg" data-fileid="39023" data-ratio="125.00"]<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2022_01/edited_IMG_20220103_120247217.thumb.jpg.45335c52ac1e71fc7b6573550b47cbb1.jpg[/IMG]

Bit more danger of the tail peeking tho

[IMG alt="edited_IMG_20220103_115726072.thumb.jpg.7cb45c5f4819dc9fbd77d08702e21b69.jpg" data-fileid="39022" data-ratio="124.74"]<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2022_01/edited_IMG_20220103_115726072.thumb.jpg.7cb45c5f4819dc9fbd77d08702e21b69.jpg[/IMG]

JJ


----------



## Bonzodog (Aug 29, 2018)

Going back too this,has anyone with large wrists 175-200 mm found a make that doesn't dig in the wrist.


----------



## Alpha550t (Mar 31, 2020)

The only one I have is on my Elliot Brown, it's ok when its on but it seems fiddly to put on. I much prefer a plain bracelet or buckle.


----------



## Bonzodog (Aug 29, 2018)

Took a punt on a cheap clasp ,it fits fine with no digging in.


----------



## Bonzodog (Aug 29, 2018)

Decided to try a Strapcode clasp,early days yet ,but so far so good.


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

I find the single deployants very comfy and easy to use, the double type are just as comfy but for me a pain to engage easily, buckles for me are a no no.

I also believe it depends upon the quality of the deployant and latching system.


----------



## Duncan U. (May 16, 2021)

Davey P said:


> I've only got one deployant clasp in my collection, it's this one that I got from @Roy a few years ago, and fitted to the mighty TW Steel Goliath:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bonzodog (Aug 29, 2018)

Quick update from me,I bought a Strapcode and an Artem clasp.Both are very comfy on my eight inch wrist.Strap code on left ,Artem on right.At the same time I bought a cheap no name clasp,nasty thing.


----------

